# Mareks or Not?!



## PretzelGravy (Aug 2, 2020)

Last night one of my buff Orpington chicks (15 weeks old) we laid out weak, couldn’t (or wouldn’t) walk and wings dropping when I did stand her up, also very skinny.

I stood her on the kitchen work top and she did a massive (and when I say massive I mean, you’d expect it from a cat) poop, which was VERY watery, although the actual droppings were okay, a normal(ish) solid dropping in the midst of the watery and very potent smelling, mucus type dropping.

I gave her an emergency mix of feed which I’ve found helps weakened chicks, which constitutes of cat food, growers, and egg yolk.

She became a little more energetic. And stood very still, on her own. I kept her separate, and gave her feed and water, and sadly I fully expected she would die over night considering how weak she was.

Anyhow, I woke up this morning and she’s okay, stood herself and moving around a little (walking) on her own. However her wings are still slightly dropped, although when I pick them up she seems to slowly manoeuvre then back to where is comfortable, whereas last night they just dropped, without any kind of resistance.

I initially thought mareks, as I’m sure any precautionary chicken keeper would. My question is, do I have reason to be particularly worried, and is it safe to put her back with the others?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mareks is one of those things that every poultry worries about. But you would be seeing it in the others if it were Mareks. It would be highly unlikely that all the rest are resistant to Mareks which some chickens are, just not all of them.

She might have a GI bug that needs a vet. Basically it can be so many other things than Mareks. 

There is a chance the bird was being bullied away from food and dropped in condition because of it. I would keep her up for another day or two while she regains some of her vigor. Right now she can't compete.

All of that said, she might have a genetic defect that is causing her issues. Other than support there isn't a lot that can be done.


----------



## PretzelGravy (Aug 2, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Mareks is one of those things that every poultry worries about. But you would be seeing it in the others if it were Mareks. It would be highly unlikely that all the rest are resistant to Mareks which some chickens are, just not all of them.
> 
> She might have a GI bug that needs a vet. Basically it can be so many other things than Mareks.
> 
> ...


Brilliant thank you!


----------

